# Turkey Drumsticks



## colinf (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all.

Had some friends round at the weekend so did the usual pork shoulder, lamb shoulder, pork cheeks and ribs.

As I was doing the weekly shop the week before,I had noticed turkey drumsticks for £2 each so got one.

Looked online and everyone was saying it had to be brined overnight. To be honest didn't have the time or inclination, so on Saturday morning, stabbed the drumstick a few times and rubbed pepper and salt all over pushing some into the holes I had made.

Stuck it on the smoker at 09:30 then at 13:00 sprayed with orange juice ( run out of apple ) wrapped in foil and stuck in the kitchen oven (gas mark 1).

Taken out about 17:30 and the meat literally fell off the bone. It had fantastic flavour, texture taste and smell and was super moist.

Amazing amount of meat for the size of leg. 

Thoroughly recommend to all to give it a go if you haven't already.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## wade (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Colin

That sounds like a tasty piece of poultry.Was it served with your pork and lamb or as a separate meal? A simple salt and pepper rub usually works well and is actually Danny's favourite rub.

I don't usually brine my poultry either but you can tell the difference when you do.

How about some photos of your next smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Cheers

Wade


----------



## colinf (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Wade.

Pulled the pork and lamb shoulders and put them on serving plate so it serves more people. Didn't have a plan for the drumstick  but it pulled so nice I put that on a seperate plate. Amazing amount of good meat on it so its probably too big as an individual portion so better off being pulled. Lovely dark pink / reddish colour as well. 

Only disappointment was after I initially tried the meat was that I only had the one drumstick :-).

Didnt get any pics this time round as I was running around like a blue arsed fly.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2014)

It is always good to try something new as a wild card. If it works - as your turkey leg did - then it adds that little extra to the feast. If it does not then the dog gets an early Christmas present 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will look out for the turkey leg offers and give one (or maybe two) a go next time


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello Colin.  Still in U.S.A..  I wasn't really a turkey fan until I started smoking it.  I do turkey legs and/or thighs quite often.  I don't brine, not to say it isn't a good thing to try but I can never plan that far in advance and depend on the U.K. weather to cooperate.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

